# Costco Cedar Dog Beds...are they dangerous???



## PiedPiperInKC

I bought Kaiya a cedar dog bed from Costco today. Didn't realize it was cedar until we put it in the car & smelled it. My hubby was curious as to why it would be filled with cedar - so he told me to Google it. OMG...the first 2 links to discussion forums were talking about the dangers of cedar beds!! That they have been known to cause liver/kidney failure and I also read about another lady who had 2 dogs who had seizures after sleeping on these beds!

I know it's the internet - and I know you have to take everything with a grain of salt -but after losing 2 GSD's in 2 months - I just don't want to take any risks with my sweet puppy!!

Please give me your input....thanks!!


----------



## abakerrr

My pup has been sleeping in her dog den that I line with hay and cedar chips for about six months now... Zero health problems to report and her coat smells fabulous. Cant speak for anyone else though.


----------



## onyx'girl

I was given 3 round Costco(Kirkland brand) beds last year at Christmas for my dogs. They are in open areas thruout the house, so the cedar smell dissipated pretty fast. My dogs haven't had issues with them, but they aren't constanly laying on them either. 
I'm curious now...is it the cedar or the manufacturer that is being blamed? 
I haven't heard anything about this other than the fact that I know some animals are sensitive to cedar and it can be toxic in un-ventilated areas. 
When I bred parrots it was common knowledge to never use it in nestboxes


----------



## Pattycakes

My dog has one of those beds as well. She only sleeps on it at night when I go to bed. And she only stays there for a few hours before she moves elsewhere in the house. I had never heard anything negative about the cedar chips either.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

After doing a little more digging - here's a few articles I came up with:

Cedar and Pine Wood Shavings - Problems and Toxicity

Costco dog beds and seizures?

Are cedar beds dangerous? | Occupational Asthma | Encyclopedia Asthma


----------



## KZoppa

all I know is people use cedar chips in dog yards and such. Cedar chips are good for repelling bugs but beyond that I couldnt say nay or yay about them. Seems to me it would depend on the dog and the particular dogs sensitivities. If you're unsure, return the bed. Easy peasy.


----------



## abakerrr

I thinks that it's like anything else. I won't go saying it's 100% fail proof safe but at the same time, I haven't seen any solid evidence proving the claim's validity. The first website mentioned toxicity in exotic animals, which I have seen in various places on the internet. The second link, one of the 'my dog had a seizure from the costco beds' posted about 'my dogs dermatologist' said this... I want to meet the person whos dog has a dermatologist. Plus, that to me suggests that the dog already has innate health issues in the first place which may subject them to being more susceptible to having seizures.

I have a good friend who stops breathing in the presence of peanuts. Me, I consider peanut butter to be a staple food. Depends on the individual I guess. If your uncomfortable with the bed, take it back.

If anyone has any credible proof that its toxic to dogs please share. Sorry for editing this so much, can't seem to get the angry smileys and computer coding text to disappear! Ha.


----------



## RebelGSD

It can be some other chemical spilled on the cedar. Or the fabric. With China it is hardvto know.


----------



## rustilldown

Emma has two of these Costco beds in the house. She lays on them all the time and really likes them in the winter when it's cold. I am no expert on cedar and dogs, but I can't report anything bad about these beds. I've even used it as a pillow, its soft and smells good


----------



## rustilldown

forgot to tell you how long we have had the beds... I think we got them right after we Emma joined us, so March time frame, 10 months ago


----------



## Greydusk

I have two of these beds, one upstairs and one downstairs, I've never had an issue with them. One of them I've had for about 2 years now. 

The smell does dissipate rather quickly.


----------



## Ucdcrush

I've had many of these beds over the years. Certainly never noticed any ill effect from them.


----------



## msvette2u

We've used them also and never had issues.


----------



## Freestep

I think the issue with cedar has more to do with small animals (hamsters etc) and birds. I've used cedar chips for years and my dogs and cats have never had a problem with them. Plus, they smell great... although the smell does dissipate rather quickly.


----------



## GregK

Been using cedar chips in the dogs houses and cedar beds for 25 years with no problems. It has kept away the fleas plus keeps the dogs smelling good.

Last summer was the first time I've had to use a flea preventive (frontline) in those 25 years and I have LOTS of dogs!!!!


----------



## bocron

I've got at least 10 of those beds up in my daycare playroom. The dogs love them and they are pretty well made. The cedar smell tends to go away after a few days. If your dog is a chewer and will get into the bed and ingest the stuffing, then any bed is a bad idea.


----------

